# Goodbye my Ony-pony-puss



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

You came to us at 12 weeks old, scared of your own shadow - which is why we called you Ono (Oh no! was your reaction to everything) You grew up into a beautiful, loving and confident cat, and I was so proud that of all the people in our household at the time, you chose me as your own special human. You were never far from my side, and if I sat down you were there, wanting cuddles and loving. I loved you more than I ever thought possible, my special Ony-pony-puss.

Seventeen years later, we have had to make the hard decision to let you go to Rainbow Bridge. You were old and failing, and after this weekend, when you wouldn't eat or drink, and you just lay in my arms without moving, without even being aware of your surroundings, we knew it was time to let you go. We didn't want to take the risk that you were suffering. I don't think you were even aware that we were at the vets. You went to sleep peacefully in my arms as I told you over and over again how much I loved you, the tears pouring down my face. I have not stopped crying yet.

I shall miss you. I shall miss you curled up in the crook of my arm, snuggling up to me all night long. I shall miss your loud purr as I stroke you. I shall miss you shouting for your Munchies from the top of the cat tree. I shall miss your grappling-hook claws digging into me as you purr and pad in happiness. I shall miss you sitting expectantly and impatiently by my side whenever I eat fish. I shall miss leaving some tea in the bottom of my cup so that you can fnish it off for me. I shall miss you in a thousand and one ways I probably haven't even realised yet.

Run free at Rainbow Bridge until we meet again, my special boy. I know you will be happy, meeting up with your sister An'Me and all our other pets who have gone before you. I will always love you, my Ono, my special Ony-pony-puss.

*Ono - 3/1/94 - 10/10/11*


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Ono was very very beautiful, and you have expressed yourself very movingly there. I hope that you remember all of the good times that you shared together.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aww, sad to hear 

Lovely worded tribute though 

RIP Ono


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

so sorry R.I.P Ono x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

sweet dreams Ono!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

sleep on bonny lad...R.I.P


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so very sorry :sad: huge hugs, enjoy the sunshine at the bridge beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind replies everyone.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

A lovely tribute to a lovely puss.

I still miss my old cat and Cheeky who is missing. 

Always remembered in our hearts though.

Run and play with all the other cats Ono at Rainbow Bridge chasing tails and having fun xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry
R.I.P Ono


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
You have written a lovely tribute and it's bought tears to my eyes.
He was a Beautiful Boy and had many happy years with you.
Hoping the happy memories will help you through.

R.I.P Ony-pony-puss and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you again - reading your kind comments reminds me of why I like this forum. It's full of caring people.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a handsome boy and a beautiful tribute. I absolutely love the way you named him too, very original and brought a smile to my face. Run free Ono x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, what a handsome boy and a beautiful tribute. I absolutely love the way you named him too, very original and brought a smile to my face. Run free Ono x


Thank you for your kind comments. His name sort of suggested itself - as did that of his litter sister (who sadly went to Rainbow Bridge a few years ago). We called her An'Me - sort of an orientalised, shortened version of "And me!" - because she was into absolutely everything the minute she set foot in the house. Whatever we were doing she insisted on dong it too (and me! and me!)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Ono was beautiful and what a nice un usual name  

R.I.P Ono


----------

